# 2013 Dish HD



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

Does DISH have any plans to carry ESPNU in HD? Many of the best college basketball games are scheduled for this channel!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sure ... then plans will be executed when when Mr CHARLIE WOULD FIND IT "APPEALING'.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Unfortunately ESPN U is tied to the Disney lawsuit. I doubt we will see it in HD until it's settled.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We're going to try something new this year... A return to the ways of old...

IF you want an HD channel, start a discussion/anticipation thread here. Only one thread per channel, though... so please search before starting a "wouldn't it be great to get..." or "where is channel..." thread.

There are so few left-to-be-HD channels or not-yet-carried-in-HD channels, we should be able to handle individual threads if people will help by not starting multiple threads on the same channel going forward.

So, have at it!


----------

